# New tank pictures - updated 100g



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks to Niko's help, I have finally got my 100g tank looking good! We went with all ADA substrate (power sand, aquasoil, and bright sand). Plants are Amazon Swords, Ozelot Swords, Bronze Wendtii, and Bobitis (sp?).

The tank dimensions are 30x25x30 (lxwxh).

Now once the tanics go away, should look perfect


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow... I really like this design. The driftwood placement is excellent!!!! It really looks like a tank you would see in the AGA competition.

I think with some time and some more slow growing plants attached to the wood like moss, anubias and java fern it will look amazing.


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

*sharp Sharp SHARP*

Really looks nice Cliff. I can't wait to see it in person.

TAM


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

Looks fantastic. When are the Discus comming?


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

Having some issues with filtration and air-flow, but once those are resolved I plan on getting some ASAP.

Any recommendation on places to buy them locally?


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

Ask Kathy, she may have some and also know of a more comprehensive list.

Else the Fish Gallery, ABC Tropical Fish ... they all have Discus. There is another breeder in Garland. Search the web and you will find him.

If you are buying mail order... one thing I have learnt... smaller (3" to 4") fish are less susceptible to the sickness due to travel... With larger fish, make sure you quarantine them in a 93 degree tank with a stress reducer or aquarium salts for 5 to 7 days before putting them into the larger community tank. This will reduce the proberbility of Hexamita infection greatly!!!


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Cliff,

If you are interested in adding discus to a planted tank, I would recommend getting adults, or near adults. The younger discus have voracious appetites and need to be fed often. This makes it a challenge to keep your water quality to a standard for a discus to stay healthy. They are tough fish, but when their immune system is compromised...they can go downhill very fast. Thats why most people grow out young discus in bare-bottom tanks. 

I have a few adults that I would be willing to sell in a month or two, or I have some that are about 4 months old right now that would be ready late fall or winter.

Catherine has some really nice discus that are almost full grown and would be a nice size for a planted tank. 

Also, D'wyatt Green has some nice adults that I'm sure he could fix you up with.

We can talk more about it at the next meeting.  

P.S...I LOVE that tank! 

Kathy


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

Adult Discus seem to be more sensitive to overnight FedEx travel than smaller discus. So, best to by locally. But, if you buy via mail, then have a quarantine tank with a good heater (up to 93 degrees), some Aquarium Salt and ready with Metro if they get Hex becuase of the stress of the journey. Make sure the guy shipping the discus does not feed them for a day before they go out. This way the water quality in the small bag/bottle they come in will be a little better and cuase less stress to the fish in journey.


----------

